# Шишечки на 7-9 позвонках (большие)



## Кирилла (16 Дек 2010)

здравствуйте, у меня возникла такая проблема с позвоночником, примерно год назад на 7-8 позвонках начали появлятся шишки(как бы позвонки стали увеличиваься),периодически болят,ощущение как бы отягощения, начал длать упражнения на область шеи.. мне 18 лет, занимаюсь спортом(качаюсь), при присидании со штангой,гриф штанги упирается в эти позвонки, боль ужасная, чо это может быть? думал отложение солей, но наткнулся на такую блезнь как "Шейный спондилез"..честно в медицине не разбираюсь, а про пзвоночник и подавно ничего не знаю, помогит советом, если нужно большле информации, напишите
заранее спасибо


----------



## Анатолий (16 Дек 2010)

На эти вопросы должен ответить  доктор, который будет, очно  осматривать Вас!


----------

